
Show HN: 1MB – Your code editor. In the cloud - 1mbsite
https://1MB.co
======
1mbsite
Just launched 1MB v3 <3 Hope you love it!

------
summitsummit
screenshots/demo would go a long way

~~~
1mbsite
What else would you like to see? I put screenshots on homepage but I want to
make sure homepage is as explanatory as possible.

~~~
dspillett
Keeping the front page simple, direct, mobile-friendly, and fast loading
generally, is definitely a good idea, but more information would be useful
just not cluttering up that clean page.

Perhaps a links along the lines of "I want to know more" or "see a demo" which
links to a page (or pages) with a video or gif walkthrough or two.

Especially if your audience is the lesser experienced, which I assume it is as
most other people either already have a hosting solution and/or would want a
self-hosting option for later, as those users will want reassurance that the
process does not have hidden complexities.

